# wine rating - 100 point systems



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

very interesting article, that I think could just as well be about cigars...

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/06/15/WIGOOQ5IGD1.DTL&hw=wine&sn=001&sc=1000


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Good article. I see the Parkerization of wines all the time. Try finding good clarets at the wine store- nearly impossible. Their port and madeira ratings don't always add up when you try them fist hand.

I see the merit of the scale, but the consumer should take many factors beyond just a rating in their purchasing decision such as vintage, region, vineyard, and terrior. I have had some bang up first growth's that did not get high ratings, and in this circumstance was to my favor as the price was down since many buyers passed them up.


----------

